# Roma



## Ava Zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi All

Is anyone here living in Roma and working as an English teacher for a language school?

What's your experience been like so far?

Which are the better neighbourhoods to live in / avoid? Affordability? Type of accommodation?

What about the expat community?

Many thanks


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Ava, I am also new to the forum but have been living in italy for two years now. I cannot comment about being an english teacher but I can tell you a bit about neighborhoods. Of course it depends on your situation and where you work. Traffic can be a bit of a problem, so if I were you I would choose to live near my work. Places downtown are small but you are In Rome! with a family many prefer to live a bit on the outskirts, near the international schools if you have children.
There are tons of expats in Rome! won't take much to find them. I've been writing a blog about tips for expats and about my travels in Italy. Maybe you can find some useful information there. the blog is called gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com

Welcome to Rome!


----------



## Ava Zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi - Thanks for your reply. I'm not there yet but thinking it's the next place I'd like to teach. I have a grown up daughter so no need to worry about schools, etc. I'll look out for your blog ... Enjoy Roma!


----------



## Ava Zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Any info on neighbourhoods is greatly appreciated


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Even better, if I wasn't here with my kids I would choose to live downtown, in the middle of the action! I hope it works for you. I know when I browse at jobs every single posting is looking for qualified teachers, so you may have a good chance of landing a job in the Bella Roma. Good luck!


----------



## Ava Zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

travelinggaby said:


> with a family many prefer to live a bit on the outskirts



Can you give some names of the neighborhoods that are these 'outskirts' ?


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

yosheryosh said:


> Can you give some names of the neighborhoods that are these 'outskirts' ?


Vigna Clara, Cassia , those are close to the international schools, so many expat families live there. Also Parioli, but you are closer to downtown there, so it's not really the outskirts. I have a friend that works in real estate, so here is her info snip

Good luck
Gaby
Gaby Around the World


----------



## btiger (Jun 9, 2014)

HI, my name is Mandy and my husband and I just moved to Rome last month from Orange County CA. We are currently renting around the old town area but looking to buy so getting a good idea about areas. Not sure if we can PM each other yet, but it would be nice to share info.


----------



## btiger (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry I cannot PM you back Yosheryosh, but we are here to open an American restaurant. We had an Italian one in the OC. My husband is from Venice, we just prefer the weather in Rome, kinda similar to the OC!


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

wow! sounds awesome, any way i can contact you then?

edit: or you can try posting in the 'general' forums to get your post count high enough to send PM's


----------



## btiger (Jun 9, 2014)

HI Gaby, 

I cannot PM you right now, but I already read and subscribe to your blog, which I love! I will contact the person you told me to, thanks!


----------

